
Small-Step Live Programming by Example [pdf] - matt_d
https://cseweb.ucsd.edu/~hpeleg/snippy-uist2020.pdf
======
kasraf
The video for it is here, if anyone wants to see it being used:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqIy4iuSpzI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqIy4iuSpzI)

------
AQXt
Some methodological problems (identified by the authors):

"There are also several threats to the validity of our results. Our survey was
conducted in the presence of one of the authors, which could lead to a social
desirability bias. Additionally, the phrasing of questions was not neutral
(e.g. “SNIPPY helped me write my code” instead of “How helpful was SNIPPY in
writing your code”). (...)

Finally, the small sample size and short length of tasks could be a threat to
the internal validity of the study."

